# Custom Trunk Panel



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with an outfit called Custom Trunk Panels?. They make unfinished trunk panels that cover the bottom, sides, front & back of the trunk. Any info on the company or the product?

1964- 1965 Pontiac GTO 1/4" CNC Cut Hardboard 5 Piece Trunk Panel Kit - Custom Trunk Panels Online Store


----------

